# PT1100 an eine digitale Temperaturanzeige anschließen



## bier1903 (26 Februar 2016)

Hallo

ich habe folgende Hardware


- PT100 mit 4 Leitern
- Digitales Temperaturanzeigegerät CAM 135 von Christ Elektrik.

Leider weiß ich nicht welche der 4 Leiter ich auf welche Klemme des Anzeigegerätes schrauben muss.

Haben schon folgende Versionen versucht:

w= weiß
r= rot

1 2 3 4 
w w r r 
r r w w 
r w r w
w r w r

Leider alle ohne erfolg, es bleibt eine eins im Display stehen.
Ich habe auch schon einen anderen PT 100 angeschlossen, aber ohne erfolg.

Das drehen am Poti für den Nullpunkt und die Verstärkung bringt auch keine Verbesserung.


Wisst ihr was ich falsch mache?


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Februar 2016)

Gelöscht, da sinnvoller Text jetzt folgte.


----------



## roger34 (26 Februar 2016)

Hallo 

1 2 3 4 
r w r w
w r w r

Dies wäre mM nach richtig.  Vielleicht gibt es aber beim PT100 noch  eine Beschreibung welche Leitung die Power Leitung und welche Leitung die Sense Leitung ist. 
Du kannst ja die Leitungen noch mit dem Ohmmeter duchmessen.  wenn zwischen ww ca. 0-2 Ohm ist gehören diese zusammen. 
Zwischen wr muss ca. 100 Ohm sein. PT100. 

Ich glaube dass hier die Jumpereinstellung nicht stimmt. 

lg charly


----------



## bier1903 (26 Februar 2016)

Hallo

auf zwischen w / w und r /r sind es jeweils 109 Ohm bei Zimmertemperatur.
Zwischen r/w lässt sich nichts messen.

Ich habe auch keinen Durchgang zwischen den Kabeln egal in welcher Kombination der Farben. (Piepen am Multimeter)

In der Anleitung steht, dass mittels Jumper 2 der Standardbereich des Messgerätes eingestellt werden. Es ist aber kein Jumper auf den Steckplätzen.


----------



## MSB (26 Februar 2016)

Dann hast du keinen 4-Leiter PT100 sondern einen Doppel PT100. Sprich 2x 2-Leiter PT100 in einem Gehäuse. 

D.H. Weiß an 1/2 und Weiß2 an 3/4. Die zweiten rt/rt einfach isolieren.
Also halt 2 von den Drähten wo du 10x Ohm misst.


----------



## roger34 (26 Februar 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Dann hast du keinen 4-Leiter PT100 sondern einen Doppel PT100. Sprich 2x 2-Leiter PT100 in einem Gehäuse.
> 
> D.H. Weiß an 1/2 und Weiß2 an 3/4. Die zweiten rt/rt einfach isolieren.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist 1 und 2 der Strom ausgang. Dieser darf sollte nicht kurzgeschlossen werden. 

Ich würde Weis an 3 und Rot an 4 geben. Dann eine Brücke von 1 auf 3.


----------



## roger34 (26 Februar 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Dann hast du keinen 4-Leiter PT100 sondern einen Doppel PT100. Sprich 2x 2-Leiter PT100 in einem Gehäuse.
> 
> D.H. Weiß an 1/2 und Weiß2 an 3/4. Die zweiten rt/rt einfach isolieren.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist 1 und 2 der Strom ausgang. Dieser darf sollte nicht kurzgeschlossen werden. 

*Das ist falsch*. Ich würde Weis an 3 und Rot an 4 geben. Dann eine Brücke von 1 auf 3. 
Bei 2 Leiter hat MSB recht.


----------



## MSB (26 Februar 2016)

roger34 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist 1 und 2 der Strom ausgang. Dieser darf sollte nicht kurzgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Ich würde Weis an 3 und Rot an 4 geben. Dann eine Brücke von 1 auf 3.


Blödsinn, schau halt das Bild auf dem Gerät im Eingangspost an...


----------



## bier1903 (26 Februar 2016)

Hat funktioniert, w auf e gebrückt mit 1 und w auf 3 gebrückt mit 4.

Besten Dank!

Wenn ich jetzt die Leitung verlängern will um 15 m, da mein 15 m Fühler Lieferzeit hat, kann ich das Kabel einfach verlängern und den Nullpunkt und die Verstärkung neu einstellen?
Im unteren Bereich habe ich das Gefühl, das er langsam nach unten wegläuft,0,1°C/ 1h

Der Neue PT 100 mit richtigen 4 Leitern und 15m Silikonkabel kommt leider erst Donnerstag und ich bräuchte Dienstag schon etwas was einigermaßen passt, muss nur wissen ob ein druckloser Wassertank um die 80°C hat.


----------



## bier1903 (15 November 2018)

Hallo ich habe nochmal eine Frage rund um denn PT 100.

Ich möchte einen PT 100, der mit 4 Adern an eine Anzeige angeschlossen ist an eine andere Steuerung anklemmen.
Die 4 Adern vom PT 100 sind aber an 2x2 Kontakten im PT 100 angeschlossen.

Am Eingang der anderen Steuerung habe ich nur 2 Adern für den Eingang.

Kann ich je einen Kontakt am PT 100 mit den zwei Adern der neuen Steuerung verbinden?


----------



## weißnix_ (15 November 2018)

Zwei Möglichkeiten:

Du hast einen PT100 in Vierleiterschaltung oder Du hast einen 2xPT100 (Zwei separate Sensoren in einem Gehäuse).
Die Schaltung solltest Du eigentlich am Anzeigegerät erkennen können anhand der Klemmenbezeichnung.


----------



## bier1903 (15 November 2018)

Am Anzeigegerät sind alle 4 Adern auf den Klemmen 1-4 separat angeschlossen. Am PT 100 jeweils zwei Kabel zusammengefasst und auf einen Kontakt angeschossen (siehe Bild)


----------



## weißnix_ (15 November 2018)

Dann schließ den PT100 an der neuen Steuerung zweiadrig an.
Bei nennenswerten Leitungslängen nimm einen Querschnitt, der unter 1 Ohm gesamtleitungswiderstand (hin+zurück, also Leitungslänge *2) bleibt um den Zusatzfehler kleinzuhalten.

Das alte Auswertegerät unterstützt offensichtlich die Vierleiterschaltung um den Leitungswiderstand zu kompensieren.


----------



## winnman (15 November 2018)

such dir 2 Adern aus zwischen denen du ca. 100 Ohm misst.

die anderen beiden Adern isolieren.


----------



## volker (15 November 2018)

klemm mal 2 der zusammengefassten drähte im thermo (beide anschlüsse) ab und messe den widerstand ziwischen diesen beiden adern. wenn du 0 ohm hast bedeutet das, dass beide drähte auf das gleiche element gehen.
dann kannst du 4-aderig vom thermo zum auswertegerät gehen. 
ist der widerstand sehr hoch deutet das auf ein 2 x pt 100 hin. was aber eigentlich unlogisch wäre. 2 parallele pt verfälschen natürlich den wert.


----------



## PN/DP (15 November 2018)

Such Dir 2 Adern aus zwischen denen Du ca. 0 Ohm mißt - die klemmst Du beide zusammen an die eine Klemme und die anderen beiden Adern zusammen an die andere Klemme der neuen Steuerung.

Harald


----------

